# Was Taugt dieses Set?



## Unruhestifter (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,  da ich eh gerne die Rute& Rolle zeitschrift lese, habe ich mir überlegt , warum kein abo? Und die haben zur zeit ein Angebot für ein 2 Jahres Abo ( insgesamt 78 euro ) nämlich gibt es dann kostenlos zum abschluss ein "einsteiger" Karpfen set. Und da ich eh in die Karpfenangellei einsteigen möchte dachte ich wäre das eigentlich ganz nett für mich.  Was haltet ihr davon?  Ist bei onkel google unter dem namen Spro C-Tec zu finden.  Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## marcus7 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Hi,

naja ist schon ziemliches Gerümpel, wenn ich das so sagen darf...
Wenn Du keine bessere Abo-Prämie findest, dann versuch es damit.

Aber eins steht fest: falls du Gefallen am Karpfenangeln finden solltest, wirst Du dieses Set sowieso wegschmeißen und dir was gescheites zulegen.

Ist eben vergleichbar mit diesem Angel-Allround Sets für 20/30Euro:
Fische fangen kann man damit unter Umständen, aber es ist alles andere als "gut".

mfg


----------



## NR.9 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Naja - diese Sets sind meistens nicht das wahre für jemanden der eh richtig ins Karpfenangeln einsteigen will. Du würdest nach kurzer Zeit wenns wirklich beim "Carphunting" bleibst alles neu wollen und besser.

Ich kann von den Abo Geschenken mal abgesehen die Zeitschrift Fisch und Fang empfehlen - die DVDs sind um längen besser wie die vom BLINKER welchen ich zum Glück gekündigt habe. Fast nur Meeresangeln DVDs und immer nur zu einen Thema. Blinker DVDs pfuiiii - auch gefallen mir bei Fisch und Fang die Autoren besser - alleine schon ein Matze Koch hat mehr Ausstrahlung wie alle Blinker Autoren zusammen. Zu Rute und Rolle kann ich nix sagen - jahrelang nicht gelesen , wurde mir irgendwann zuwenig Input.


----------



## NR.9 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

da war ich wohl eine Sekunde zu langsam wa marcus7 .... 
aber stimmt so - is nix für lange wer wirklich Karpfenangeln will.


----------



## marcus7 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Dacht ich mir auch grad so: "Zwei dumme-ein Gedanke" ;-)

mfg


----------



## Bellaron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Hey!!
Ich würde dir auch davon abraten.Such dir lieber eine Prämie aus, die Qualitativ hochwertiger ist.Z.b. eine Rolle wie z.b. die Penn Liveliner(Glaube 1 jahresabo) oder so. Oder eine große Tasche für die Kleinteile. Ich würde mir immer Qualitativ hochwertigeres Zeugs nehmen. Da ich auch ab und zu mal Spinnfische, habe ich gesehn, das es auch Miniabos gibt, die sich auf dauer echt lohnen. Ich habe jetzt vor kurzem ein Miniabo bestellt, das 8,20 kostet, bekomme 3 Hefte, die DVD`s, und als Prämie 4 Biedron Wobbler, die ich mir damals holen wollte. Jetzt bekomme ich sie geschenkt. Ein Wobbler kostet normal so um 6-9 Euro. Aber wie gesagt, hol dir lieber was besseres, und kauf lieber noch was dazu.Damit wirst du auf Dauer glücklicher. Das kannst du ruhig glauben.Gruß Lars


----------



## Kotterbachsee (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Ich habe früher auch mit solchen Sets angefangen (nicht das gleiche) und ich muss sagen, lange haben sie bei mir nicht gehalten. Meistens sind diese Sets nicht besonders gut verarbeitet und sie machen auch mehr Frust als Lust aufs Angeln. So sind meine Erfahrungen.

Wie die anderen schon sagten, kauf dir lieber gleich was hochwertigeres.


----------



## Henning95 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Hey,

ich wurde dir Raten, besser einmal teuer kaufen.
Kaufst du billig, kaufst du zweimal.
Wurde mir auch so erklärt. Ich habe auch das Set gesehen und bin nicht wirklich begeistert.

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

wobei man da wieder von billig und günstig bzw preiswert unterscheiden muss, für den einen sind 400€ günstig für den anderen sind es nur 50€. Ich denke wenn du dich ein bisschen durch die boardsuche wühlst, findest du auch günstiges tackle, das was taugt. ich habe mir vor 2 tagen auch viele dinge gekauft und habe darauf geschaut dass ich günstig wegkomme, im endeffekt bin ich ohne kleinteile und ohne ruten sowie rollen bei ca 500€ angekommen. klar ist es eine menge geld, die ein schüler z.b. nicht mal eben so aufbringt, doch braucht man am anfang ein rodpod oder tuen es auch einfache banksticks, braucht man gleich bissanzeiger mit funkübertragung im 3er set oder tuen es auch 2 einzellne ohne funk? Das sind alles dinge die du für dich selbst entscheiden musst, was zum beispiel die wahl eines pods angeht, gibt es viele nachbauten von teuren pods, dich genau so verarbeitet sind, jedoch einen anderen oder gar keinen namen tragen. du musst auch nicht alles auf einmal kaufen, kauf lieber nach und nach aber dafür material mit dem du länger freude haben wirst. Genauso muss man auch nicht mit teuren boilies angeln, mais tut es genau so.

soviel von meiner seite und einen schönen abend noch.

kala


----------



## Angelknom (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

hallo
habe mir zuerst auch ein billiges set gekauft. 
es hat kein halbes jahr gehalten und ich habe mich gleich auf die marken sachen eingestellt. Würde dir raten spar lieber noch ein weilchen bis du dann was produktiveres gefunden hast 
mfg dani


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Angelknom schrieb:


> ich habe mich gleich auf die marken sachen eingestellt. Würde dir raten spar lieber noch ein weilchen bis du dann was produktiveres gefunden hast
> mfg dani




kann dir nicht in allen punkten zustimmen, weis ja nicht was du unter markensachen verstehst, doch wenn ich dies richtig verstehe meinst du marken ala fox usw. ?
doch warum muss es immer fox oder andere gleichgültige marken sein? es kann auch der name eines kleineren herstellers draufstehen und trotzdem könn es von guter qualität bei vllt halbem preis sein.


----------



## Unruhestifter (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht.....denke doch das ich mich im endeffekt nur ärgern würde.
ich denke auch das ich mich für fisch und fang entscheiden werde....allein die dvd's sind ein netter anreiz.
die jetzige ausgabe ist doch ganz nett  nur gefallen mir da die prämien nicht.
das einzige eine tasche von iron claw.
für ein jahres abo


----------



## barschkönig (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Hey!!
> Ich würde dir auch davon abraten.Such dir lieber eine Prämie aus, die Qualitativ hochwertiger ist.Z.b. eine Rolle wie z.b. die Penn Liveliner(Glaube 1 jahresabo) oder so. Oder eine große Tasche für die Kleinteile. Ich würde mir immer Qualitativ hochwertigeres Zeugs nehmen. Da ich auch ab und zu mal Spinnfische, habe ich gesehn, das es auch Miniabos gibt, die sich auf dauer echt lohnen. Ich habe jetzt vor kurzem ein Miniabo bestellt, das 8,20 kostet, bekomme 3 Hefte, die DVD`s, und als Prämie 4 Biedron Wobbler, die ich mir damals holen wollte. Jetzt bekomme ich sie geschenkt. Ein Wobbler kostet normal so um 6-9 Euro. Aber wie gesagt, hol dir lieber was besseres, und kauf lieber noch was dazu.Damit wirst du auf Dauer glücklicher. Das kannst du ruhig glauben.Gruß Lars


 

Das ist die neue Penn Battle:m

Also ich bekomm auch die Rute und Rolle jeden Monat ins Haus. Ist eigentlich immer viel drin und es macht spaß sie zu lesen.


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Ich seh das auch so wie Bellaron. Such dir lieber ein Abo, wo man eine Tasche bekommt, oder ne Kleinteilebox oder so was. Da kannst du so gut wie nix falsch machen. 
Denke das war eine gute Idee von Bellaron 

mfg [EsoxHunter]


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Unruhestifter schrieb:


> ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht.....denke doch das ich mich im endeffekt nur ärgern würde.



Hi,
für 200 Euro kannst du dir schon ein gescheites und brauchbares Set zusammen stellen .
2 Rollen , 2 Ruten , Rod Pod , Bisanzeiger , Schnur.
Ok , die Karpfenprofis hier würden damit nicht angeln ,  sind halt Profis |supergri,aber ich habe mit solch einen Set schon reichlich gefangen und auch meinen Spaß damit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## marcus7 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> für 200 Euro kannst du dir schon ein gescheites und brauchbares Set zusammen stellen .
> 2 Rollen , 2 Ruten , Rod Pod , Bisanzeiger , Schnur.
> Ok , die Karpfenprofis hier würden damit nicht angeln ,  sind halt Profis |supergri,aber ich habe mit solch einen Set schon reichlich gefangen und auch meinen Spaß damit.
> Gruß Udo




War ja klar.

Jetzt nix gegen dich pers., aber geh doch mal weg von deinem Ententeich an ein größeres Gewässer, wo auch mal ein starker Wind weht.
Angel dort doch mal zwei, drei Nächte und nicht nur drei, vier Std. dort.

Du verhöhnst immer alle anderen Karpfenfischer hier im Forum im Bezug auf diese Gerätefrage und kommst dann immer mit dem Argument deiner über 200 Spielzeugkarpfen aus dem Ententeich.

Jetzt mal im Ernst: So viele Leute die hier aus ihrer Erfahrung sprechen und anderen Leuten Gerät empfehlen, können doch nicht alle falsch liegen, nur weil Udo im Ententeich mit dem Aldi-Set erfolgreich war? (jetzt mal überspitzt dargestellt)

Es haben ja alle mittlerweile verstanden, dass du mit deinem Gerät da an diesem einen Teich gut fängst, trotzdem gibt es etliche Situationen an anderen Gewässern wo es definitiv mit dieser Combo nicht möglich wäre.

Und das ist der Punkt, den Du scheinbar nie verstehen willst.
Schade eigentlich...

mfg


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> War ja klar.
> 
> Jetzt nix gegen dich pers., aber geh doch mal weg von deinem Ententeich an ein größeres Gewässer, wo auch mal ein starker Wind weht.
> Angel dort doch mal zwei, drei Nächte und nicht nur drei, vier Std. dort.
> ...


 
endlich mal jemand der es auf den punkt bringt!!

|good:


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Jetzt nix gegen dich pers., aber geh doch mal weg von deinem Ententeich an ein größeres Gewässer, wo auch mal ein starker Wind weht.
> Angel dort doch mal zwei, drei Nächte und nicht nur drei, vier Std. dort.



Hi Marcus,
du willst jetzt behaupten das man teures hochwertiges Gerät benötigt wenn Wind weht ??#q
Was kann dein hochpreisiges Gerät denn Nachts besser als mein preiswertes ?
Leuchten teure Ruten Nachts ? 
Ich muss auch nicht Nächte lang durchangeln , ich habe hier das Wasser direkt vor der Türe und kann los wann ich möchte.
Und mit Sicherheit verbringe ich viel mehr Zeit am Wasser als du und welch Wunder , mein Gerät ist dem gewachsen , auch wenn es preiswert war.

Was gibt es denn für Situationen an Gewässern an denen ich mit meinem Gerät nicht mehr erfolgreich bin ?
Aber mit hochpreisigem Gerät würde ich dann mit Sicherheit fangen , oder wie
Sorry , es gibt eben Angler die lassen sich von der Werbung verarschen und kaufen teures Markengerät weils ja laut Werbung in jeder Situation fängt .
Und was deine Aussage zu "Spielzeugkarpfen" betrifft , genau so hatte ich dich eingeschätzt .
Einen richtigen "Profi" wie dich interessieren nur Karpfen über 30 Pfund |supergri
Mir macht es aber auch Spaß 10 Pfünder Karpfen und Schleien zu drillen , mag wohl am preiswertem Gerät liegen 
Aber wir beide kommen eh nie auf einen gemeinsammen Nenner 
Gruß Udo


----------



## alex g (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

anstatt hier zu diskutieren könntet Ihr auch mal dem TE weiterhelfen.
Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## jochen1000 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> du willst jetzt behaupten das man teures hochwertiges Gerät benötigt wenn Wind weht ??#q
> Was kann dein hochpreisiges Gerät denn Nachts besser als mein preiswertes ?
> Leuchten teure Ruten Nachts ?
> ...



Eben so war es mit Sicherheit nicht gemeint und ich denke, dass weißt du Udo. Der nicht vorhandene Wind war wohl eher darauf bezogen, dass es ein sehr, stressfreies Gewässer ist. Was ja nicht weiter problematisch ist. Aber es halt jetzt auch kein Gewässer, welches dem Gerät viel abverlangt.

Ich denke, dass es Marcus nicht nur auf Fischgröße ankommt, allerdings ist auch wieder etwas anderes wenn nunmal größere Fische zu erwarten sind. Und was wenn diese etwas größeren Fische in einem Gewässer gedrillt werden müssen, die eben kein Ententeich sind? Sprich Hindernisse, die etwas brenzliger sind als ein lauschiges Seerosen-/Schilffeld? 

Klar, auch ein kleinerer Fisch macht Spass und der kann auch klasse kämpfen. Aber ein großer Fisch kann schon etwas mehr vom Gerät abverlangen, meinst du nicht? Aber ohne wirkliche Hindernisse, sieht die ganze Kiste so oder so anders aus.

Klar, du bist fast jeden Tag am Wasser, allerdings nur für ein paar Stunden? Im Schnitt gehe ich jetzt mal von zwei Stunden pro Tag im Jahr. Dann komme ich auf 730 Stunden und das ist noch hoch angesetzt, wenn man bedenkt, dass du ja nicht jeden nur auf Weißfisch angelst. Ist nicht wenig, keine Frage, aber so super viel ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Ich mache, nur als rechnerisches Beispiel im Jahr wenigstens 35 volle Tage, sprich jeweils 24 Stunden. Alleine dadurch komme ich schon auf 840 Stunden. Da brauche ich die kurzen Sessions, in denen ich nur 12 Stunden oder weniger am Wasser bin, gar nicht mehr einrechnen. 

In diesen jeweils 24 Stunden wird mein Gerät der vollen Laune der Natur ausgesetzt. Klar, im Normalfall dem durchschnittlichen deutschen Wetter, aber eben auch schonmal mindestens 24 Stunden Frost, Dauerregen, heftiger Sonnenschein und was es noch für Wetterkapriolen gibt. Zudem muss ich teilweise die Ruten im Wasser aufbauen, was auch bedeutet, dass so ein Bissanzeiger oder eine Rolle (oder eben beides Gleichzeitig) ziemlich nass wird. Gleiches gilt bei starkem Wind. Was hat dein Gerät davon schon über einen längeren Zeitraum als ein paar Stunden mitgemacht?

Wie lange haste denn dein Gerät jetzt schon? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ungefähr eine Saison. Na, da lässt sich doch zur Langlebigkeit nichts sagen, oder?

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass dein Gerät nicht gut ist. Im Gegenteil, ist man in der Situation, in der du dich anglerisch befindest, ist es bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Wahl. 
Allerdings ist es auch nicht unbedingt der Normalfall, dass man ein so gut hergerichtet und besetztes Gewässer vorfindet. In anderen Situationen wird dem Gerät einfach viel mehr abverlangt, als es bei dir der Fall ist. Deshalb ist die für dich korrekte Gerätewahl nicht wirklich immer angebracht.

Ich habe kein Problem mit günstigen Geräten und auch gerade bei deinen Ruten, denke ich, die werden auch vielen anderen Spass bereiten. Bei den anderen Sache muss man allerdings schauen, ob man so "einfache" (wobei das jetzt nicht abwertend klingen soll, ich schätze deine Fänge) Bedingungen vorfindet. Vielleicht hält dein Gerät auch den härteren Bedingungen stand, wer weiß, aber zu behaupten, dass du es weißt, wäre doch sehr vermessen. 

Nichts für ungut und ich meine es auf keinen Fall böse, sondern nur ehrlich.

Gruß 

Jochen


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Klar, du bist fast jeden Tag am Wasser, allerdings nur für ein paar Stunden? Im Schnitt gehe ich jetzt mal von zwei Stunden pro Tag im Jahr.
> Gruß
> Jochen



Hi Jochen ,
5-6 Tage die Woche , meist 4-5 Stunden .
6 Monate im Jahr alledins  Vormittags 3-4 Stunden und dann Nachmittags nochmal für 4 Stunden.
Ist aber auch egal .
Gruß Udo


----------



## The Passenger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Jochen ,
> 5-6 Tage die Woche , meist 4-5 Stunden .
> 6 Monate im Jahr alledins  Vormittags 3-4 Stunden und dann Nachmittags nochmal für 4 Stunden.
> Ist aber auch egal .
> Gruß Udo



Und das wird dir nicht langweilig ?


----------



## jochen1000 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Dann habe ich dir in dem Punkt mit Sicherheit Unrecht getan, tut mir leid. Ich meinte auch nur die Zeit die du beim Karpfenfischen verbringst, ist es dann immer noch die selbe Stundenzahl? Auch aufs ganze Jahr gerechnet?

Ändert aber die Grundaussage nicht


----------



## ayron (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Wenn man eh das abo will kann man nichts falsch machen...... geschenk ist geschnek......und ich kauf mir persönlich nicht gerne ruten über 50€...warum? weils mir nicht wert ist.....fisch ich halt so wies mit dem gerät geht......die meisten von euch fahren doch eh raus mit dem boot um köder zu legen......selbst an udos angelteich würdet ihr noch den köder auf die enfernteste stelle werfen.....sorry aber ihr seid mir echt suspekt....

Mein tip an den te.... es muss nicht teuer sein...aber vorallem beim karpfenangeln ist geld meistens kein thema.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



The Passenger schrieb:


> Und das wird dir nicht langweilig ?



Ne du , ich fange ja genug 
Wenn ich so wie  mancher nach "Profi" , Stunden , ach Tage lang ansitzen müsste um einen Karpfen zu fangen dann würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen.
Aber so bin ich zufrieden , danke , ich habe genug Abwechlung an meinem Gewässer .
Und so schlecht kanns bei uns am Vereinsgewässer nicht sein , es gibt da Anler die reisen einige hundert KM an um da auf Karpfen und Schleie zu angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> für 200 Euro kannst du dir schon ein gescheites und brauchbares Set zusammen stellen .
> 2 Rollen , 2 Ruten , Rod Pod , Bisanzeiger , Schnur.
> Ok , die Karpfenprofis hier würden damit nicht angeln ,  sind halt Profis |supergri,aber ich habe mit solch einen Set schon reichlich gefangen und auch meinen Spaß damit.
> Gruß Udo



Nee Udo, das muss man ganz klar differenzieren und auseinanderhalten.#d
Das was du dir selbst zusammengestellt hast, ist allenfalls das, was man üblicherweise als Ausrüstung bezeichnet und hat nichts mit dem zu tun, wovon hier gesprochen wird.
Ein Set ist im Gegensatz zu deiner Ausrüstung, etwas was der Handel zusammenstellt und nicht du.
Das ist in der Regel ein Konvolut aus Ausrüstungsgegenständen, unter denen selten mehr als einer brauchbar ist, weil für die Qualität der übrigen Teile, in der Rechnung kein Geld mehr übrig war. Sets sind für den Handel, nicht selten die ultimative Lösung, um Ladenhüter an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.
Man nehme ein vergleichsweise beliebtes Produkt und kombiniert es mit weiteren Artikeln/Produkten, die man schon immer loswerden wollte.
Daher "SET" = in 90% der Fälle => unbrauchbarer Schrott!!!
Auch wenn man als Anfänger nicht gleich hochpreisiges Tackle braucht, Sets sind absolut keine empfehlenswerte Lösung.:v

Ich kann jedem Anfänger nur raten, nicht alles aufeinmal zu wollen und dafür die wenigen Sachen richtig zu kaufen.
Richtig kaufen definiere ich einfach mal so:
Im Querschnitt durch alle gängigen Angeldisziplinen und Angebote des Marktes, behaupte ich aus Erfahrung einfach mal, dass man beispielsweise für eine brauchbare Angelrolle, die auch nach 5 Jahren noch läuft, gut beraten ist, wenigstens 60 Euro anzulegen(Straßenpreis) und für eine Rute immerhin 50 Euro, drunter hat es kaum wert.
Und ja, ich weiß, dass es Ausnahmen gibt, aber es sind eben Ausnahmen.:g
Ausnahmen wie die Ruten von Udo, manche Okumarolle, eine Spro Passion, wie auch der Umstand, dass man für's Spinnangeln mehr auf die Rolle wert legen muss, als z.B. beim Matchangeln....|rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> du willst jetzt behaupten das man teures hochwertiges Gerät benötigt wenn Wind weht ??#q
> Was kann dein hochpreisiges Gerät denn Nachts besser als mein preiswertes ?
> Leuchten teure Ruten Nachts ?
> ...




Kann mich nur immer wieder drüber beömmeln.

Ich weiß nicht wie ich noch deutlicher rüberbringen soll;+.

Ich versuchs noch einmal:

Du angelst immer wieder in demselben Teich, wo (ich weiße hier zum wiederholten male darauf hin, dass dies nicht abwertend gemeint sein soll#h) die Bedingungen die "einfachsten" sind.

Du angelst vor deinen Füßen vom ausgebauten Steg ohne Hindernisse, ohne Kraut ohne Distanz, ohne alles quasi.

Dort bist Du mit deinem Gerät erfolgreich und zufrieden.
Das ist doch toll. Will ich dir doch auch gar nicht madig machen.


ABER: 

Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft überall mit dieser "Philosophie" dazwischenquaken wo erfahrene Leute anderen Geräte-Empfehlungen geben.

Akzeptiere doch endlich mal, dass die allermeisten Gewässer sich deutlich von deinem Parkteich unterscheiden und das, was viele andere raten deutlich "Allroungtauglicher" ist.

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und was deine Aussage zu "Spielzeugkarpfen" betrifft , genau so hatte ich dich eingeschätzt .
> Einen richtigen "Profi" wie dich interessieren nur Karpfen über 30 Pfund |supergri




Das ist Quatsch, ich freu mich über alle Fische.
Über große natürlich besonders, aber da lügt jeder, der von sich das Gegenteil behauptet.

Diese "Spielzeugkarpfen"-Stichelei war eher so gemeint, dass Du dich nicht immer so hervorheben sollst wegen der vielen Karpfen.

Du stellst es gerade so hin, als wenn du über allen anderen hier stehst, nur weil du deine besagten 200Stk. 10pfünder gefangen hast.

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ne du , ich fange ja genug
> Wenn ich so wie  mancher nach "Profi" , Stunden , ach Tage lang ansitzen müsste um einen Karpfen zu fangen dann würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen.




Genau das meine ich- unglaublich|rolleyes.

Du schmähst mal wieder den "Profi" der 8Tage ansitzt um DEN Fisch zu fangen.

Veruch Du doch mal DEN Fisch zu fangen.

Du machst es dir sehr einfach.

Denk doch mal ernsthaft darüber nach, bitte.

Und zum wiederholten male: Es ist nicht böse gemeint#h

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Du angelst immer wieder in demselben Teich
> Du angelst vor deinen Füßen vom ausgebauten Steg ohne Hindernisse, ohne Kraut ohne Distanz
> mfg



Hi Marcus ,
wie kommst du darauf ? ;+
Ach so , du beangelst die gleichen Gewässer wie ich , kennst meine Gewässer an denen ich angele ?
Oder woher kommt dein Halbwissen.
Ich habe hier direkt vor der Türe 2 Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sund , beide jeweils gut 5 ha und bis 12 Meter tief.
Dann ein weiteres Gewässer um die 12 ha groß , mit einer Tiefe bis 18 Meter.
Die Maas selber und im Umkreis von 20 km 12 weitere , zugegebenermassen kleinere Gewässer von 1 - 3 ha.
Marcus , ich meine es auch nicht böse , wundere mich nur das du Gewässer beurteilst die du noch nie gesehen , geschweige denn beangelt hast.#q
Guck mal , ich habe dir mal ein paar von meinen Gewässern als Bild angehangen.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## alex g (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

@ udo 561 
also das nenn ich diss , ich ich will ja nichts sagen aber an der Stelle von Marcus 7 wäre ICH jetzt still. Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## antonio (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal `ne Rolle als Prämie. Nach 3 Monaten habe ich sie weggeschmissen. Schrott hoch 3.



hättest dich eben vorher erkundigen sollen, ob die was taugt.

antonio


----------



## alex g (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

weisst du noch wie die Rolle hieß ?


----------



## NR.9 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



alex g schrieb:


> @ udo 561
> also das nenn ich diss , ich ich will ja nichts sagen aber an der Stelle von Marcus 7 wäre ICH jetzt still. Nicht böse gemeint


 
Als 3 Käsehoch sollte man evtl. mal ganz kleine Brötchen backen |uhoh:
Und an die Streithähne - 200 x 10pfd. = 2000pfd. = Krasses Gesammtergebnis ... stellt sich für mich die Frage ...

Wenn man so oft und viel am Wasser ist wie Udo, ist da nicht ein Fanglimit nach wenigen Tagen erreicht ??? 

Wird nur auf kleiner Karpfen gefischt um diese dann zu releasen ???  Oder wird auch mal was entnommen ?

:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Wird nur auf kleiner Karpfen gefischt um diese dann zu releasen ???  Oder wird auch mal was entnommen ?
> :vik:


Hi,
in den meisten Vereinsgewässern in NL besteht C&R Pflicht , bei uns am Vereinsgewässer darf man auch keine Fische entnehmen.
Jeder Fisch muss zurück gesetzt werden.
Aber so klein sind die da auch nicht , im Schnitt um die 10 - 15 Pfund , die schwersten haben um die 30 Pfund.
Fanglimit bei den Karpfen oder Schleien gibt es ebenfalls nicht .
Gruß Udo


----------



## alex g (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Ich würde in der Regel wie schon oft gesagt auch lieber keine Rollen oder Ruten nehmen . Lieber Dvd´s oder Zubehör . Obwohl , anstatt ne Dvd zu gucken , sitze Ich lieber am Wasser was aber jetzt in der Zeit nicht möglich ist


----------



## Allex (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



alex g schrieb:


> @ udo 561
> also das nenn ich diss , ich ich will ja nichts sagen aber an der Stelle von Marcus 7 wäre ICH jetzt still. Nicht böse gemeint


 

Haha  Ich muss immernoch lachen 


In gewisser Hinsicht muss ich Udo recht geben: Auch preisgünstigeres Tackle kann sehr gut fangen.
Vor 20 oder 30 Jahren wurde auch schon mehrere Stunden, bzw. Tage durchgeangelt und man fing tolle Fische und auch große Karpfen, mit Ruten die sich mit dem heutigen Tackle nicht messen können.

Allerdings finde ich schon man sollte lieber etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und etwas mehr für ein selbstzusammengestelltes "Set" zahlen und auf Nummer Sicher gehn, statts zu spekulieren ob die billigere Rute ebensoviel taugt wie die teurere und dann am Wasser vll. ein böses Erwachen am Wasser haben. Dafür bietet es sich eben an Markenartikel zu kaufen, weil man da doch etwas mehr Sicherheit hat...

Was diese Sets betrifft kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Als ich mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen habe wollte ich mir für 150€ auch ein Set von E-bay kaufen indem alles dabei war und natürlich nur "vom edelsten" #t
Heute kann ich nur darüber lachen...

Grüße Alex


----------



## realbait (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Wie immer läuft es auf die Qualität und Preisfrage hinaus.
Meine Meinung:
*Für kleines Geld kann man brauchbare Sachen bekommen. Das Set meine ich natürlich nicht aber Equipment von Udo ist da evtl ein Vorbild. Wem dieses Reicht solle sich glücklich schätzen.

*Für Liebhaber die gerne mit hochwertiger Ausrüstung fischen und ein Auge für das Detail haben ist hochwertiges Equipment das richtige. Vom Marketing verarschen lassen würde ich das nicht nennen!! Wenn man gerne alles perfekt haben will und dieses ein Teil des Hobbies ist, dann ist gegen gutes Gerät nichts ein zu wenden. 
Jeder der schon einmal mit einer Sportex kev carp oder einer Century einen auch nur 10Pfund Karpfen gedrillt hat weiß was ich meine. Auch den ruhigen und zuverlässigen Lauf einer Shimano oder Daiwa Rolle kann man nicht mit einer 50Euro Rolle vergleichen! Und dann habe ich es noch nicht einmal über die  Lebensdauer...

Gruß,
G


----------



## CarpDream (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Ich probiere jetzt den Mittelpunkt des Themas zu finden ;-) 

Ich muss beiden recht geben. (Marcus7, Udo) 

Ich schreibe es jetzt mal aus meiner Sicht, bezüglich auf euch beiden Männers ;-) 
Es ist echt schwer es zu sagen. 
Na dann, 

Zu Udo und Marcus: 

Ich verstehe euch völlig mit euren Aussagen, man kann mit Preiswertem Tackle auch gut Angelzeug kaufen. Jedoch wie preiswert? Ich mache mal ein Beispiel: Bevor ich mir meine Infinitys zu gelegt habe, habe ich mit einer DAM gefischt(Modell??). Absolut nichts gegen DAM, die Rolle hatte mir damals 50€ gekostet. Ein reiner Reinfall, nach 4 Monaten fischen war sie im Eimer. Seit dem habe ich mir geschworen das mir sowas nicht wieder passiert. Speziel beim Kaprfenangeln muss es einfach Hochwertiges tackle sein. Weil Karpfenruten und Rollen mehr abverlangen wie beim Forellenangeln. -> Logischer Weise. Spezifisch beim Karpfenanhgeln würde ich mir gleich hochwertiges zeug kaufen. Es muss auch definitiv keine Infinity sein, aber ich habe es mir gegönnt und muss mich vor keinem rechtfertigen Warum?, ist jedem seine Sache. 
Noch ein Beispiel zu nennen, Beim Forellenangeln, Barsch oder gar Hecht/Zander kann man echt supper Sparen. Da muss es meiner Meinung nach kein 400€ Tackle sein. Man kann locker ein sehr preiswertes Set (Rute/Rolle) für 120€ Erwerben(Recht für Udo) Ich selber fische z.B auf Leichtzander mit meiner Shadow x Force von Spro (Meine Lieblingsrute, allerding zum BDay bekommen) und einer Mitchell Avocet für 50€. Ich hatte damit jeden Zander bis jetzt sicher gelandet. Und warum sollte sich jetzt auf ein 300€ Tackle umsteigen wenn ich  mit ca 120€ genau so gut geht? Klar man kann genau so gute Schnäpchen beim Karpfenzeug machen, habe kürzlich vom KL 2 Daiwa Emcast Eco für jeweils 60€ erworben(allerdings SOnderangebot normal 120€) Hin und wieder kann man auch beim Karpfenangeln gut Sparen, Jedoch würde ich eine Rute für 30€ nicht kaufen da er doch lieber was hochwärtiges(Recht für marcus) Weil da Geschirr doch merh abverlangt bei bestimmte Situationen. 
Um es so zusagen: Barsch,Forelle,zander, Hecht kann man mit sicherheit billig und gut einkaufen. 
Jedoch wenn es auf die großen gehen soll Karpfen,Wels,Großhecht braucht man doch eher definitv anspruchvolleres Gerät. Klar wenn ich in einem kleinem Tümpel fische reicht mir auch eine Allroundrute. Ich habe einfach keine Lust das z.B bei einer billigen Rolle meine Bremse versagt.(Karpfenangeln) Jedoch eine bilige Rolle zum Bärschle zocken reicht mir völlig meine kleine Spro aus, da sie nicht so viel abverlangt. Also Udo ein Sett für 200€  fürs Karpfenangeln kann groß nichts tuagen. Es fehlt doch da die Qualität. Gebe ich Marcus 100% recht.
Aber Marcus ich denke wir können uns darauf einnigen das beim z.B Forellenangeln kein 300€ Tackle sein muss ;-) 

ICh hoffe ich konnte bischen zur Verwirrung beitragen ;-) 


mfg
CarpDr#heam


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Oh oh, wenn das ein Raubfisch-Spezi mitliest.

@Carpdream danke für den Beitrag, mein Standpunkt ist aber nicht das ich das teuerste Gerät preise. Fische selber eher die Mittelklasse.

Wollte dem Udo nur mal sagen, dass er nicht so rumprotzen soll , wo er doch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung auf dem ganzen Karpfensektor hat.

mfg


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Wollte dem Udo nur mal sagen, dass er nicht so rumprotzen soll , wo er doch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung auf dem ganzen Karpfensektor hat.
> mfg



Bist schon ein lustiges Kerlchen 
Ich habe noch nie behauptet das ich viel Erfahrung habe , zumindest nicht beim karpfenangeln


----------



## CarpDream (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Oh oh, wenn das ein Raubfisch-Spezi mitliest.
> 
> @Carpdream danke für den Beitrag, mein Standpunkt ist aber nicht das ich das teuerste Gerät preise. Fische selber eher die Mittelklasse.
> 
> ...



Die habe ich ganz vergessen ;+ 

Ich gebe dir auch vollkommen recht in der Hinsicht, einer der mehr erfahrung gemacht hat kann auch mehr darüber reden ->Logischer Weise. 

Marcus, darf ich fragen mit was für einem Tackle du angelst? 

Also deine Mittelklasse hat sich definitv bewährt oder? Nach deinen Bildern aus  

Bin Neidisch ;-)


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Ich sehe mich pers. in dieser Sache nicht als sonderlich erfahren.

Meiner Meinung nach ist unser User "Carras" mit der Erfahrenste/Kompetenteste was Tackle-Fragen angeht.

Von Fischen darf man sich nicht so blenden lassen.
Soll heißen: Hat jetzt einer einen oder mehrere Dicke gefangen heißt das nicht automatisch das er ein toller Angler ist.

@Udo: Sei doch nicht gleich wieder eingeschnappt.

Habs nur schon bei gefühlten 20 Threads gelesen, wie Du mit deinem Fängen am protzen bist und dich damit über andere stellst, das ich mir hier meinen Kommentar nicht verkneifen konnte.
Ist doch alles wieder gut jetzt#h.


Achso Gerät:

Ruten: Daiwa Emblem
Rollen: Daiwa Emcast

mfg


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel zu nennen, Beim Forellenangeln, Barsch oder gar Hecht/Zander kann man echt supper Sparen. Da muss es meiner Meinung nach kein 400€ Tackle sein. Man kann locker ein sehr preiswertes Set (Rute/Rolle) für 120€




*Watt is ????* 

Also grade beim Raubfischangeln mit Kunstködern leidet das Gerät wesentlich mehr als beim Karpfenangeln. Da sind pro Tag locker mal 2-300 Würfe, und das z.T. mit hohen Ködergewichten.
Und selbst beim Forellenfischen braucht man gutes Material.
Ultraleichtes Gerät muss qualitativ im Verhältnis stehen zu vielen Würfen, muss feinstes Geflecht ordentlich aufspulen und kampfstarke Fische aushalten.

Und wenn ich erst an´s Schleppfischen denke, meine Güte da fliegt Dir Plunder sofort um die Ohren. 

Meine beste Rute, die ich zum Schleppen auf Hecht benutze, hat einmal ungefähr 80 DM gekostet.
Die beste Rolle die ich habe, hat 79 DM gekostet. Meine treue Matchrute 400 DM Und meine besten Stippen kosteten 1200DM und 150DM.

Jawoll, DM, nix Euro. Die Klamotten sind nämlich uralt. Billige, wie teure. Und sie leben noch. Und sie tun ihren Dienst. Und genauso billige und genauso teure sind schon seit Äonen im Müll. Andere leben noch, werden aber nie das Alter erreichen.
Warum ? Weil es auf die Qualität ankommt. Die muss ganz einfach in einem Verhältnis zum Gebrauch stehen.
Qualität und Preis tun das nicht immer. Sowohl in die eine, als auch in die andere Richtung. 

Und wenn ich eins gelernt hab in über 35 Jahren Angelei, dann ist es das:

Eine verlässliche Aussage, ob ein Gerät seinen Preis wert ist kann man erst abgeben, wenn es kaputt ist oder ein Alter erreicht hat, wo das feststeht. Und auch das lässt sich nur ganz individuell, nach eigenen Bedürfnissen und Gebrauchshärten sagen. 

Laborrattenprinzip, Versuch und Irrtum.

Und genau deshalb wird man in solchen Diskussionen nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Habs nur schon bei gefühlten 20 Threads gelesen, wie Du mit deinem Fängen am protzen bist und dich damit über andere stellst, das ich mir hier meinen Kommentar nicht verkneifen konnte.
> Ist doch alles wieder gut jetzt#h.



Da muss ich dem Udo mal ein bisschen in die Seite treten.

Wie soll er denn seine Meinung, dass preiswerteres Gerät auch taugt anders unter Beweis stellen, als durch seine Fänge ?

Muss er doch zwangsläufig anführen, er ist ja meist in der Defensive.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel zu nennen, Beim Forellenangeln, Barsch oder gar Hecht/Zander kann man echt supper Sparen
> mfg
> CarpDr#heam



Hi,
und genau im Raubfischbereich habe *ich* nichts preiswertes gefunden was *meinen* Ansprüchen gerecht wurde.
Gerade beim Spinnfischen wird eine Rolle doch sehr beansprucht , aber da muss es auch keine Rolle sein die einige hundert Euro kostet.
Mir persönlich reicht da meine Shimano Technium vollkommen aus.
Genau wie die Rute , beim angeln mit Gummifisch trägt eine gute Rute zu einem großen Teil zum Fangerfolg bei.
Geflochtene Schnur vorausgesetzt ist da die Rute extrem wichtig um überhaupt die Bisse zu spüren.
Und da musste ich auch über 100 Euro für eine gute Rute hinlegen , aber das war es mir auch Wert weil es Sinn macht.

Anders sieht das bei *meinem* Karpfentackle aus , die Rolle muss zuverlässig sein , die Bremse muss funktionieren und fertig.
Bei den Ruten ist es nicht anders , beim Karpfenangeln liegen die Ruten wohl die meiste Zeit auf der Ablage , da spielt das Gewicht der Rute nicht so eine große Rolle , obwohl leichte Ruten mit einem dünnen Blank mir persönlich lieber sind.
Meine preiswerte Karpfenrute wiegt übrigens nur 285 Gramm 

Die Rute muss dem Druck des Karpfens gewachsen sein und ich muss ihn führen und sicher landen können , fertig.
Und das habe ich eben bei preiswerten Ruten und Rollen gefunden.
Ob andere das auch so empfinden ist mir egal , *ich *kann auch zuverlässig mit preiswertem Gerät Karpfen fangen.
Alles andere ist eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks , ob der Blank dick , dünn , schwarz lackiert oder bunt bemalt ist , wichtig ist nur das die Rute hält und ich damit arbeiten kann ohne einen Fisch zu verlieren.
Alles eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmackes und der eigenen Meinung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was Taugt dieses Set?*

Ich will ja nicht die Karpfenprofis bei ihren Ergüssen stören aber man sollte den Eröffnungströöt mal lesen, da geht es darum, ob eine Zugabe zum Abo für einen Einsteiger ins Karpfenangeln nützlich ist. 

Eindeutig JA! Es kostet nichts und wenn ihm das tagelange Ansitzen nicht gefällt, dann hat er keinen Verlust und, Fische kann man damit immer fangen, auch wenn es keine Rekordmastschweine sind. :m


----------

